# FS 86 Carb?



## Be Stihl (May 8, 2018)

New to the site, hello!
I recently bought a home and the previous owner left an old FS 86. I decided to swap the carb with a new one, as it would leave me a backup. At any rate, the dealer sold me a WT-112, after the swap I found the brush cutter had a WT-45a. 
Is one better than the other, or is the 112 just a replacement? Not sure of the age of the unit, but the dealer said it had not been manufactured since 1994. Is this a keeper?


----------



## DND 9000 (May 8, 2018)

I don`t think that one is better as the other. If your machine runs with the carb your dealer sold everything should be fine.


----------

